# I'm in Japan...



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

In fact, I'm in Yokosuka. Does any one have a recommendation for any lfs in the area? Maybe one or more (or a district?) in/near Tokyo I can hit on my way to Narita?


Thanks...


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Going to stop by Niigata?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry, Art...definitely no time for that. But my next trip might be 3 weeks. A weekend to Niigata may be in order.

For now I'm just happy to be home.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Spread the word about us over there. We have very few members from Japan. Enjoy!


----------

